# Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!



## kracho1 (13. Jan. 2008)

Hallo
Ich heiße Marco und bin glücklicher Schildkrötenteichbesitzer seit etwa 10 Jahren!
Bei gewissen Fragen stehe ich auch gerne mit Rat und Tat zu verfügung.
Das schönste Hobby war schon immer mein Teich!


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo Marco.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum!
Jemanden, der einige Fragen zur Schildkrötenhaltung mit beantwortet, hat uns wirklich noch gefehlt!  

Erzähl doch mal mehr von Deinem Teich..... und vielleicht zeigst Du uns auch ein paar Bilder?! 
Wir sind auch gar nicht neugierig.


----------



## Jogibär (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hi,

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

hallo marco
halte dich bitte in diesem vorum mit deine schildies zurück.
meine frau liegt mir schon seit längerem damit auf den ohren.   
war natürlich ein scherz, oder doch nicht. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## kracho1 (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo
Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen kleinen aber feinen Schildi-Teich!

http://80.190.202.79/pic/k/kracho1/dsczu2.jpg

http://80.190.202.79/pic/k/kracho1/dsc00014.jpg

Ihr könnt mich ja mal auf meiner HP  besuchen,bin im Forum verlinkt!


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo Marco.

Du bist der "Besitzer" von http://www.kracho1.de.tl/ ??

 

Der Link ist ansonsten unter "Links" -> "Amphibien, Krebse, __ Muscheln und sonstige Wassertiere" ->"Rotwangenschildkröten" zu finden.

Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis Dich die ersten mit Fragen bombardieren.


----------



## Luna-ch (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo Marco

Herzlich willkommen :Willkommen2 

ich werde sehr gerne auf deiner Seite stöbern,
meine 2 Gelbwangen sind im Keller am Winterschlaf

Gruss
Conny


----------



## jochen (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo Marco,

finde ich klasse das du zu uns gefunden hast,

ein Schildkrötenspezi ist eine Bereicherung für das Forum...


----------



## axel (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo Marco !

Erst mal Willkommen hier im Forum !
Du hast ja eine tolle Homepage  
Sag mal haben die Schildkröten den hier bei uns auch Feinde , die denen nach dem Leben trachten ?
Das hab ich im Forum nicht gefunden .

Gruß   

axel


----------



## kracho1 (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo Axel
Ab etwa 10cm Panzerlänge haben sie eigentlich keine Feinde mehr!


----------



## Fuersorger (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Fragen.

Ich bekomme Anfang Mai 20 2 Emys orbicularis und werde sie in einem extra für sie geplanten und gegrabenen Teich halten.
Ich hätte gerne gewusst ob man auch bei der Haltung von __ Schildkröten die Wasserwerte messen und im Auge behalten muss.
>Gelten für Schildkröten die selben Wasserwerte wie für Fische?
>Wie hast du deinen Teich ausbruchsicher gemacht?

Mfg Fuersorger


----------



## kracho1 (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo 
__ Schildkröten sind nicht so anspruchsvoll wie Fische an der Wasserqualität!
Ich schaue regelmäsig nach die Nitrit Werte das ist am wichtigsten!
Ich habe zum Bau von mein Gehege ,Holkammerplatten für Überdachungen genommen,etwa 50 cm eingegraben!Sind aber nicht billig,pro Platte etwa 80€!
Europäische Sumpfschildkröten sind auch sehr gut geeignet für die Haltung im Gartenteich! Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich immer gerne zu verfügung!


----------



## Fuersorger (10. März 2008)

*Überwinterung*

Hi
Habe noch eine Frage:

Überwinterst du deine __ Schildkröten im Teich im Keller oder im Kühlschrank?
Emys orbicularis kann man ja eigentlich das ganze Jahr über im Teich lassen 
doch Was passiert, wenn die Schildkröten an einem warmen Februartag aus der Hibernation erwachen und es aber über Nacht oder die nächste Woche wieder kalt wird? Schwimmen die Schildkröten dann instinktiv wieder zum Teichboden und fallen wieder in die Winterstarre oder muss ich sie ins Haus hohlen damit sie nicht erfrieren?

Danke schon einmal für deine Antwort!

Mfg Fuersorger


----------



## kracho1 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo
Das Überwintern im Gartenteich rate ich davon ab,ich Überwinter meine Schildis immer im Keller,da kann ich sicher sein das da nichts passiert!
Mit einem Kühlschrank habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert,soll auch gut funktionieren!
Mfg
Kracho1


----------



## Fuersorger (11. Apr. 2008)

*Welche Folienstärke*

Hallo

Da es nun endlich Frühling wird und ich endlich den teich vertigstellen kann wollte ich dich fragen welche folienstärke für die __ Schildkröten am geeignetsten ist. die 1 oder 0,5 mm starke folie?

Mfg Markus


----------



## kracho1 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo
Ich würde  die 1mm stärke nehmen,die ist langlebiger!
mfg Marco


----------



## Fuersorger (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo

Hab noch ne frage

In ein paar Wochen werde ich zwei emys orbicularis Weibchen nachzucht 07 bekommen und hab jetzt im Teich einen __ Gelbrandkäfer entdeckt.
Glaubst du, dass der meinen __ Schildkröten, da sie ja noch sehr klein sind etwas anhaben können? Dieser Bericht hat mich ja sehr beunruhigt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15589/?q=Gelbrandk%E4fer

Mfg Markus


----------



## kracho1 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein __ Gelbrandkäfer eine kleine Schildkröte frisst!
Das wäre das erst mal das ich so was höre!
Wie groß sind deine Schildis?
mfg
Marco


----------



## Fuersorger (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Danke bin ich froh. 
Wie groß sie sind weiß ich noch nicht bekomme sie erst in 6 tagen  
Aber ca ein jahr sind sie alt.

Frage: Mein Gardenafilter hat sich  jetzt nach einer Woche Betrieb als ungeeignet herausgestellt und da habe ich mir jetzt ein anderes Modell aus dem Internet herausgesucht nämlich das Oase Filtoclear Set 1 
* defekter Link entfernt *

Was meinst du dazu?

Mfg markus.


----------



## kracho1 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wollte mich kurz vorstellen!*

Hallo
Der Teichfilter scheint mir etwas klein!
Bei einem Teichvolumen von etwa 3000 Liter benötigt man ein Filter mit 6000 Liter Fördermege pro Stunde,für einen Schildkrötenteich.
mfg Marco


----------

